# Brazilian Jiu Jitsu @ Machado Brothers Academy (california)



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 2, 2007)

[yt]1mcNaeTATD0[/yt]


----------



## Dave Leverich (Dec 2, 2007)

Talk about a legend, nice clip there.


----------

